# ViewNX2 vs. Adobe Photoshop



## BrandonLaw (Apr 9, 2013)

I am new to photography and up until now I have been using ViewNX2 to process my RAW files. It seems to do the job fine but I have never used Photoshop so I don't know. Why should I buy Adobe Photoshop instead of continuing to use the software Nikon provided me with my camera?


----------



## Benco (Apr 9, 2013)

It depends what you want to do, Photoshop is much, much more than a raw processor and a brilliant creative tool but even so lacks some of the useful functionality that NX2 provides; that browser interface which is so useful when you're processing photos. 
An adobe product that is (IMO) better than NX2 in every way is Lightroom, it doesn't have the creative power of Photoshop but uses the same raw convertor and has excellent browsing/organising/batch editing features. It's also a lot cheaper than Photoshop.
You can get a one month, fully functioning trial version, I tried it, after one month I bought it (going back to NX2 after using Lightroom was just not an option).


----------



## Watch72 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Brandon - you mentioned that you are new to photography - may I suggest that you work with ViewNX2 until you find you have limitations to what you want to do with that software.  For a hobbyist, which I assume you are, the ViewNX2 is a sufficiently good software.  The Adobe PS is a much more powerful software with some special functions, which I think will not be so useful for you at this stage.  Furthermore, the PS is expensive and you probably need to upgrade your computer and screen to fully capture the nuances of the output.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2013)

Use what works for you.  If NX2 suffices, there's no reason to drop the dime on PS.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 9, 2013)

Nikon's software is adequate at best.  It does do an okay job, but not a good one by any stretch.  The average user certainly does not need to spend the $6-700 on full-blown Photoshop.  Adobe's Photoshop Elements has a good iteration of ACR ("Adobe Camera Raw" - the software that actually does the "work" on RAW files) and Corel's PaintShop Pro has its own version; both are excellent programs, and for ~$100, excellent investments.  If you have a little more to sepnd then, at ~$150, Adobe's "Lightroom 4" is without a doubt the best RAW handling and cataloguing application available.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 9, 2013)

ViewNX2 is a very basic editor, which is why it's free.  Nikon doesn't give anything away that has a lot of value, and anyone who wants a copy can download it from their web site.  The difference between ViewNX2 and any good editor are going to be like comparing a typewriter to a computer.

I do agree with the others that if it is doing what you want then there is no reason to change at this point.  When you do decide to move up to something more powerful most of the good editors have a 30 to 60 day trial version.  Do yourself a favor and try them before you buy them.  Just because people here swear by a certain editor doesn't mean that there aren't others swearing at it.  For example, I personally detest Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 9, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Nikon's software is adequate at best.  It does do an okay job, but not a good one by any stretch.  The average user certainly does not need to spend the $6-700 on full-blown Photoshop.  Adobe's Photoshop Elements has a good iteration of ACR ("Adobe Camera Raw" - the software that actually does the "work" on RAW files) and Corel's PaintShop Pro has its own version; both are excellent programs, and for ~$100, excellent investments.  If you have a little more to sepnd then, at ~$150, Adobe's "Lightroom 4" is without a doubt the best RAW handling and cataloguing application available.



Keep in mind that there is a HUGE difference between Nikon ViewNX2 and Nikon CaptureNX2.  One is free, the other is not.


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2013)

Nikon View NX2 is pretty basic, but it has some features that are able to utilize some of Nikon's proprietary features.

There is other online open source software one can download at no charge, including Raw converters.
GIMP.org
Photoscape.org
IrfanView
RawTherepee
etc

Photoshop is the industry standard, and as such there are more resources for help with learning how to use Photoshop than any other image editing application.


----------



## TheLost (Apr 9, 2013)

From a photography standpoint.... i would recommend Adobe Lightroom 4 over both.

Not only is Lightroom easier to use and has a workflow aimed at photography.  It also makes it easier to catalog, sort and search  your images (something Photoshop doesn't do).

And... its ~$120

Watch some of the training videos on either Adobe's site or YouTube.  Once you start using Lightroom you'll wonder how you lived without it.


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2013)

TheLost said:


> It also makes it easier to catalog, sort and search  your images (something Photoshop doesn't do).


While neither Photoshop Elements (Organizer) or CS 4, 5, 6 (Bridge) include a database management function, they include an image browser and can indeed catalog image files, sort and search your images.
Bridge also allows putting image files into Collections, and Smart Collections.


----------



## Benco (Apr 9, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Do yourself a favor and try them before you buy them.  Just because  people here swear by a certain editor doesn't mean that there aren't  others swearing at it. For example, I personally detest Adobe Lightroom.



What was your bad experience with lightroom? I'm not having a go at you, of course we don't all have to like the same software, I'm just curious.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm planning to purchase NX2 Capture, even order a good book on using it. But the discussion I here is NX basic  VS Lightroom.  Would love to hear more in Capture
as an alternative. Thanks  Ed


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> I'm planning to purchase NX2 Capture, even order a good book on using it. But the discussion I here is NX basic  VS Lightroom.  Would love to hear more in Capture
> as an alternative. Thanks  Ed




Have you tried CNX2 on the trial basis?


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning to purchase NX2 Capture, even order a good book on using it. But the discussion I here is NX basic VS Lightroom. Would love to hear more in Capture
> ...


I've got it on the computer now.  But STILL very much a virgin.


----------



## TheLost (Apr 9, 2013)

KmH said:


> While neither Photoshop Elements (Organizer) or CS 4, 5, 6 (Bridge) include a database management function, they include an image browser and can indeed catalog image files, sort and search your images.
> Bridge also allows putting image files into Collections, and Smart Collections.



I'm going to date myself here.... but I've used Photoshop before 'layers' where added  .  I'm familiar with Bridge..

Lightroom keeps your original images unaltered!  Your post-processing edits are saved in the Lightroom catalog not in the image itself.  At any time you can revert to the original out-of-camera image.

Lightroom automatically backs up your catalog..   while it doesn't backupyour images just your 'edits'...  This is a good first step in disaster recovery.

Lightroom has tons of support.  Books, Videos, Websites... etc

Lightroom is cheap (sometimes down to $75)

Lightroom works the same on OSX as it does on Windows 8.  I move my catalogs between systems all the time with no problems.


I would still recommend downloading the 30 day demo and giving it a try


----------



## SCraig (Apr 9, 2013)

Benco said:


> What was your bad experience with lightroom? I'm not having a go at you, of course we don't all have to like the same software, I'm just curious.


Can't just edit a photograph the best I can tell.  It always wants to "Catalog" everything and I don't want that.  Admittedly I didn't use it very much so I could wall have missed something.


----------



## Benco (Apr 9, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Benco said:
> 
> 
> > What was your bad experience with lightroom? I'm not having a go at you, of course we don't all have to like the same software, I'm just curious.
> ...



That's true, Lightroom catalogue does seem to be a bit 'my (Adobe) way or the highway', guess it just depends if you're OK with the cataloging system, I find it OK but I can see how you might not.


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the input I feel much more informed now. I am also interested in the Capture NX2 software if anyone has used it and would like to share their experience with it. 
For now I think I will stick with the free software since I am just starting out I am going to get the trials for Lightroom and Photoshop and see how I like them.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 9, 2013)

Benco said:


> That's true, Lightroom catalogue does seem to be a bit 'my (Adobe) way or the highway', guess it just depends if you're OK with the cataloging system, I find it OK but I can see how you might not.


I already have a photograph database that works fine for me so I neither want nor need a second one.  Besides, the way Adobe does it is terribly inefficient.  The database I use uses 1.67gb in 489 files for about 50,000 photographs.  Lightroom created 50 THOUSAND files in nearly 36 THOUSAND directories and required 8.78gb for the same 50,000 photographs.  Actually the space in use is 5 to 6 times that amount since the vast majority of those files are only around 11kb in size, well below the 64kb cluster factor on my disk drive.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2013)

BrandonLaw said:


> Thank you all for the input I feel much more informed now. I am also interested in the Capture NX2 software if anyone has used it and would like to share their experience with it.
> For now I think I will stick with the free software since I am just starting out I am going to get the trials for Lightroom and Photoshop and see how I like them.



I have it, and have never felt the need to pony up for PS or LR.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 9, 2013)

I have it as well and it is my preferred editor.


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep. As a database management application Lightroom leaves a lot to be desired.
Phase One Media Pro is a popular option..


----------

